# Dry Cleaner in Maadi



## ArabRose

Hi there,

I sent my blouse for drying cleaning once (here in Egypt) and it was destroyed completely, so I am a little cautious now with my choice of dry cleaners. Does anyone know of a good dry cleaner in Maadi who will not destroy your clothes? 
Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland

If I have something really special that I want dry cleaned I send it one of the 5* hotel cleaners, they tend to be more used to high end clothes than the local man in your street.
You pay more but dry cleaning here is very cheap compared to the U.K. I have a suede coat here cleaned every year for 30 Egyptian pounds approx £3 sterling.


----------



## MensEtManus

I do exactly the same thing like MS. For regular shirts, I have a guy that takes care it for me. For some of my more expensive coats, then it's using one of the top hotels around here.


----------



## Jack.Ishac

I'm Sorry ArabRose for whats Happened but may its Just 1 fault of 100% try one more time and ask him for the reason may he clean it with water and it Destroyed it " Most of PPl who Work In Dry Cleaner not able to Understand " you have to tell him


----------



## ArabRose

I did tell him.. in my almost non existent Arabic... but did he understand? Well, that is another issue right?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Rose,
I am sure you have found out already that giving instructions means nothing.
The men employed in these little street places do not receive training dry cleaning nor do they know how to read labels.
As I said before best bet is to go to a 5* hotel cleaner who is used to high end clothing.


----------

